# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  ₪₪ ،، كـانكـ تعايرني بقولة " فقيــرهـ "...!! ،، ₪₪

## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم*
*شرفاً لي إطلالتكم البهيه*
*فمرحباً بكم جميعاً مرتادي صفحتي هذه*
*اقدم لكم هذه المسجات واتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم* 



*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*أنـا .. من "دمعة اليـــائــس" ,,*
*تعلمت الحيـــاهـ .. // اصـــرار ..*
*وأنا من " ضحكـــة الحالـــم " ,,*
*عرفــت ..* 
*شــــ قد مأساتي ...*  

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*بــ نتفارق لو بكت عينك دهــ/ــر* 
*[ الظروف ] أكبر من أحلام الغرام* 
*مالنا من قسوهـ .. الدنيـــا مــفــــ/ـــر*
*عش حياتك [وش تبي] بـــ كثر الكلام* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*" الحــزن " في صوتك ازعج ساكني ..*
*لين صار الكون من حولي .. / .. حزين ,,*
*طير أنـا مثلك زمـاني ضامني ..*
*جّرحتني مثـــلك .. / .. سيـوف السنيـن ,,*
*صابك اللي مـــن زمــانــي صابنــي ..*
*في مــعاليـق الحشا.. / .. جرحـــي دفيـن ,,* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..*
** 
*زمـــان*
*ما كنت محتاج اكون واضح معك على شان " تفهمنـي "* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*الآن* 
*تبي أوضحلك وكنك اللـــي ابد ما كان " يعرفنـــي" !* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*وياعين ابكي دم وحزن كما الغيث سكاب ..*
*وانعي زمان .. / .. مــات .. / .. معنى الوفا فيــه* 
*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

** 
*أجمل الأيام شانت من سبب مسراهـ ومهجر*
*ولهفتي للناس بانت لازم المكنون يظهر*
*كيف أنا بخفي شعور* 
*.. [ هكذا الدنيا تدور ] ..* 
*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
** 
*[ زمــان الـصــمـت ! ]*
*يـا عمر الحـــزن*
*والـشكوى . .*
*يـاخـطوهـ مـاغـدت تـقـوى . .*
*عـلى الـخطوهـ ؛؛ على هم السنين . .* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*]|[ الــهــم ]|[*  
*"طاويني"*  
*و ]|[ قلـبــي ]|[ ..* 
*مـن الـهـم "معطوب"* 
*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
** 
*لأننـا نتقـن الصمـت .. : ( !!*
*حملونا وزر النوايا .. : ( !!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

** 
*طفله مهما طالـ عمرك .. مهما فيك من الجراءهـ ..* 
*باقيه بـ عــيوني طفله .. لابســه ثوب البراءهـ ..* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

** 
*من سمحلك تحفر لي قبري بــ عينك هديـــه ..*  
*انهدم فيني طموحي // وانقسم مسلم وكافــــــر ..*  
*شوفوا وشــ كبرهـ نصيبي .. واللي ضيعني بنيــــه ..* 
*وين أولي بك ياجرحـــــي .. ولي متى تايه وصابـــــر .. ؟! ..* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*كذبت وقلت ماحبك عشان ابعدك عن دنيـاي ..* 
*ولا ابي اوقف بدربك ولا ابي اظلمك وياي ....!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*مـايـليـق لحظرتـك دور* 
*[ الوفــي ]* 
*اللـي مثلـك حتى مع نفسـه* 
*[ يخـون..! ]* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..*

*خليكـ متابعـ معايـ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

** 
*كـانكـ تعايرني بقولة " فقيــرهـ "...!!* 
*بقول شي صعبـ شوي ينـقال...* 
*صحيح أملاكك عددها...كثيـرهـ....!* 
*صحيح تلبس... غترهـ , وثوب , وعقـال* 
*بسـ, بقول لك كلمه ولو هي كبيرهـ....* 
*عـز الله آخطا من مسميـــكـ // رجــــال // ...!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*..احـــد/ن تموت من القهر لافقدته ..*
*..واحد/ن تعيش اسنين لاصار مفقود ..* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*قلب ماحن لوصالي ماني بحاجة حنينه*
*واشهد انه مايعزر بـــ الرفيع الا هوانه* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*أنا حبيت بس مرهـ , وخانـ الحب ظني فيهـ...!*
*وقلبي أنكسر مرهـ , ولين اليوم أجمع فيهـ..!*
*وتبتـ وتاب أحساسي ,* 
*وصرت أقسى من القاسي...!!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*من يبيعك لا تسومه لو هو يسوى له , عرب*  
*ومن يقفّي لاتنادي .. لو خفوقك يزهمه ... !* 


*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*|[ حبيبي .. ]|* 
*كلمة سهله..*
*جميع الناس تنطقها*
*ولكن..*
*في معانيها..!!*
*تناساها جميع الناس*  

*و |[ أحـبـك ]|*
*كذبه حلوهـ ..!!*
*يا ليتك بس تكذبها..*
*تطفي نار أشواقي ،،*
*وترضي فيني الإحساس* 

*يظنون |[ الهوى ]| جُمله!!*
*نجمعها..*
*نفرقها..*
*نحرر..*
*في مباديها*
*وتطفي |[ لمعة الألماس ،،]|*
*وأنا* 
*عندي الهوى*
*لأجله |[ مشاعر قلب ]| أصدقها*
*أصون عهود غاليهــــــا ...* 
*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*حبيبي لاتخليني ..|[ قـصـه بلا عـنـوان ]|*
*جـمـيع الناس تـقراهــا ..*
*ولاتفـهـم معـانـيهـا ..*
*.. غلـطـت ..*
*وغلطتي إنـي وفـيـت لـ |[ واحــد خــوّان ]|*
*نـوى هـجـري وتـ ع ـذيبي ..*
*وروحــي .. دومـ مشقيهــا* 
*ألا يــاللــه .. يـــاقـادر تـزيــل الـهـم والحـرمــان..*
*تـريحني من |[ هـمومــي ]|* 
*.. وعلى كيفي تخليــهــــا ..* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*هـذا حالـي فـي غيابـك × لا جـديد ×*
*ميّـت لـ حـالي .. ولا يـدري أحـد !*
*حـتى وان زاد " الجـفا " حـبي يزيـد*
*مـثل // همـي // والتوجـد // والسهـد !*
*ما فهـ الدنيـا عقـب عينـك ’’ فقيـد ’’*
*وما فهـ الـدنيا عـقب عـينك ,, بلـد ,,*


*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*دمعي وصمتي والاحزان اعتراف*
*عن غرام كان لاحلامي وطــن ..* 


*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*ابي اعرف ..*
*.. متى تسكن رياحك ..*
*وابي اعرف ... غرورك ..*
*هو متى يطلق سراحك ..*
*وابي اعرف ..*
*متى تعصف ..*
*متى تعطـــف ..*
*متى تنزف جراحــــــك ..* 
*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*تعبنا نرسم البسمات ولو فينا حزن وهموم ..*
*ونضحك ضحكة التزييف ونكتم همنا فينــا ,,*
*شكينا الهم والحرمان ولكن القدر مكتـــوب ..*
*نصيح .. ونحترق // نتعب .. لكن وشــ بــ يدينـآ ,,*
*صبرنا والشقــا وآضح .. ترآهـ بـــ وجهنا مرســوم ..*
*وهـــ الدنيــا من اللوعــات ... نستنــا أسآميــنــا ,, !* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*خذك الزمــان ورحــت ..*
*مــع خآلص التقــديـــر ..*
*.. إنســآن عآدي كنـــــــت ..*
*وانا احسبــك شــي غيـــر ..* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*كم كنت اداوي من كان مجــروح ..
واليوم أدور .. من يدآوي جـــروحي ..**


.. ノ . 

. ノ .. 

.. آهـ ,, 
فــيـ صـدريـ أمــانــيـ ,,
.. ذبحهــ.ا الـغيــآبـ .. 

.. ノ . 

. ノ .. 
سلمونــي للــ تجآفي و الغيــآب ..
واتركــوني .. لا حزيــن .. و لا سعـــيد .. 

.. ノ . 

. ノ .. 

إنــي آكون آخــر همــك . . .! 
إسمــح لي مــآآقبـــل ..
و لا أقبل أكون " بقآيــا " وقتــك الضآيــع ..
اللي فيه تتسلــى وتتعلل ..
.. انــا موتــي بــ هجـــرآنــك ..
كثير أرحــم .. وبــ اتحمــل ..
امــا أكــون المهــمه .. والأهــم ..
والا بترك لــ غيـري .. [ ضيآعـــك ] ..
جآيز غيـري يعرف .. يكــذب ويتجمـــل .. !


.. ノ . 

. ノ .. 

ما سألته .. إسمه .. عنوانه .. مكانه ..
ومرني .. أجمل زمانه ..مر في قلبي وراح .. 
ما سألته ما مداني .. كلها كانت ثواني ..
حرف من خوفي قتلته ..
وحرف عانقني وعصاني ..بس وقفت فـ مكاني ..
وما سألته كيف ..؟! " ضيعته خجل ... "  

.. ノ . 

. ノ .. 

لا تعذل الدمــع .. قبــل يجــف منــديلهـ
خلي المواجع على طاري الفرح ترقى !يا عاذل القلب .. روح اسمــع مواويلهـ
و اعذلني إن ما عَـلتك من الوجع حرقى ..
كن المفــــارق لـيا ضاقـت بهـ الحـيلهـ
!قلبٍ مكااااابر .. و عين ٍ بالدمـع غرقى ..
كل ما يغيظهـ (جفا) خلهـ .... يغني لهـ :
( صدقني ماهي فـ صالح قلبك الفرقى )
( صدقني ماهي فـ صالح قلبك الفرقى )


.. ノ . 

. ノ ..

تابعـــ 
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..*

*ترى كل الحزن لو غاب وراح لاخر الاوطان*
*يغيب ويرتحل لحظات ويرجع يستقر فيني*
*تدري إني كل ليلهـ أسهر بوســـط الظـــــلام ..*
*وتنعرض قدام عيني كل خطوهـ بدنـــيــتي*  

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*أذنبت .. ذنب .. ابيض .. بـ جيـتك يمي*
*( فرّقت ) / (بين اثنين) ما ذاقوْا فراق*
*( الأول ) / (الجرح ) الذي حب .. ضمي*
*( والثاني ) احساس ( الألم ) وسط الاعماق* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*سآعآت أحس إن الزمن قآسي و لا يمكن* 
*يلين ..!*
*و سآعآت أحس إن الفرح محآل و لا يمكن* 
*يبين ..!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*كابر..قد ماتكابر* 
*انا معك متحمل وصابر* 
*واعرفك اكثر من احساسي تجاهك....وانت خابر* 
*ان حبك لي كبير....وقد ماتخفيه ظاهر* 
*ياللي جروحك مالها الا انا* 
*جرحك وانا اللي احمله....جرحك وانا اللي ادمله* 
*واعرف ان البعد ماحطم طموح* 
*..واعرفك ياسيدي كلك سموح* 
*لاتكابر* 
*يــ اللي الحياهـ بدونك " اعذبها مرار " ..*
*وانا على الصمت مالي اختيار* 
*وتبي [ حقيقـــــه واقعــــي ] ..* 
*بــــ اصبر معاك ..*
*وبـــــ اعيش كل الوقت راجي بـــ انتظار ....* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*مايموت الوصل دام فكركــ مانســاني* 
*ولاتمــوتـــ المحبهـ دامنــا نسقي شجـرها .. !* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*تعلم تحترم حبــ , وتعلم تحترم إنسانــ ..*
*تعلم دامها الدنيا عطتك الدرس مجاني .. !* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*[دخ ــيلك] تخـلي ضـايق الصــدر في حـاله ..* 
*تــراني على حــد البكـى , لا تبكينــي ..*

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*الكل يقسم انه انسان صاااادق ..* 
*............. و الص ـدق يقسم ما لقى صدق انســـان ...* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*وشــ يعني لو نكر حبي وخان ..* 
*ماهو أول ولا اخر من يخون ..* 
*دام نحيا في زمن مافيه امــــــان* 
*شي طبيعي عشرتي عندهـ × تهـــون × ..*  

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*إن حكى غصبنـ عليهم يسكتونـ*
*وإن سكت تسكت معهـ كل " الريــاض" .. !* 


*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*تذكرت وبكت عيني*
*وضاقت دنيتي فيني*
*ومن حزني* 
*بكى كوني !!*
*رثى حالي* 
*وانا اللي كنت اظن اني* 
*في حزني عايشه لحالي!!*
*يا كوني تكفه لا تبكي* 
*انا ما ودي تعذيبك* 
*وهذا الحزن في صدري* 
*ترى عيبي ماهو عيبك* 
*ابي منك تواسيني* 
*ترجع ماضي سنيني* 
*ابيك ترجع عيوني!!*
*تحبينه ؟؟*
*(( تعجب كوني الغالي !!))*
*بعد كل هذا تغلينه؟؟*
*وش اللي صار لك قولي ؟؟*
*مسحت الدمعة بكفي* 
*وتلاقت عيني بعينه* 
*رجع يسألني من ثاني* 
*تحبينه!!*
*أحبه !!*
*والله ما احبه* 
*أنا أعشق ضوى طيفه* 
*ولا ظني أبد بلقى*
*رجل يشبه تواصيفه* 
*وربي ما أبي غيره* 
*وتقدر تسأل إحساسي*
*وقلبي اللي غدى قاسي* 
*لجل حبه* 
*وإن الروح ما تبغى* 
*سوى عينه ودفى قلبه* 
*وغيره من البشر* 
*والله* 
*والله ما يهموني* 
*سرح كوني* 
*ورجع يبكي* 
*لما شاف في عيني* 
*حزن يحكي* 
*عن أشواقي* 
*عن الهم الذي قد غاص* 
*بأعماقي* 
*عرف إن حبه في قلبي* 
*غدى سمي* 
*وترياقي* 
*وحار الكون في أمري* 
*وتعجب من كثر صبري*
*وناظرته* 
*خلاص إنسى* 
*ولا* 
*تهتم* 
*انا بالنسبة لي عادي* 
*حبيب*
*وراح*
*وش يعني ؟؟*
*ما غير ان بعده ضيعني !!*
*وترك لي من الألم ذكرى*
*شهور الدمعة ما غابت* 
*إلين القلب بيدينه* 
*حفر وسط الصدر قبره !!*
*يا كوني تكفه لا تبكي* 
*وخل كل البكا ليه* 
*لأني كل ما أبكي* 
*أحس إنه على جيه* 
*أحس إنه على جيه*  
*\* 
*/* 
*\* 
*تحدر دمع من نجمة* 
*وطفى* 
*كـوني ... !!* 
*" لــــ نبضــــي "* 
*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*بعد تابعـــ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*]|[ الدقايق ]|[* 
*يعني هذا الهم فيني ..*
*حيل فاااايق ..!!* 

*]|[ الثواني ]|[* 
*يبحر الدمع بجفوني*
*ومايلاقي له مواني ..!!* 

*]|[ السنين ]|[* 
*يعني نمضي بلا هدفــ*
*يعني نمشي بلا دليل* 
*يعني قلبك لا صرخ*
*تفتح أبوابك لهمِّك* 
*وتلقى نفسك ..*
*حيل ضايق ..*
*وحيل نازف هالحنين ..!!* 

*]|[ الألم ]|[* 
*لما تقتل رغبتك*
*وتلمح بعين إنكسارك*
*كل حياتك مهزلهـ*
*لما تتغرب بنفسك !*
*لما تتجرع مرارة حزنك*
*وجوَّاك " ميتــ "*
*لما تكسر بيد حرفك* 
*... هالقلم !!*  

*]|[ الوفا ]|[* 
*يعني قلبك لا صرخــ* 
*يلقى له صدرٍ يضمَّهـ*
*وبعز همَّه يحضنهـ* 
*ما يخافه يهمله أو يجيله يوم ويرميه بجفافــ !*
*ولو جفاه ؟* 
*يخرس ويكتم :* 
*أفااا ..!!* 

*]|[ الحنين ]|[* 
*لما فيك الحس يبكي* 
*لما يسأل ..*
*اللي باعك ..*
*وين ؟*
*وين ؟* 

*]|[ المآسي ]|[* 
*لما تتجمع غمومك ويَّا همِّك والمصايب* 
*وبوسط قلبك ..*
*تبدأ بلعبة " كراسي " ..!!* 

*]|[ الهموم ]|[* 
*يعني لما تلقى نفسك*
*تايهه تسال عليك !*
*يعني لما تلقى وجهك* 
*غايب بكومة غيوم ..!!* 

*]|[ الوداع ]|[* 
*يعني لما قلوب حبَّتــ* 
*وسهرتــ وأظن " ضحَّتــ "*
*وفجأه حسَّت بالضياع ..!* 

*]|[ الفراقـ ]|[* 
*تشعر إنَّ الصدر ضاق* 
*وتنتهي بآخر طريق*
*وماتلاقيلك ملاذ* 
*ويبدي فيك الـ إخ ت ن ا ق ..!!* 

*]|[ الغياب ]|[* 
*لما تتفقد حياتك* 
*وتلقى صوره لشخص راح !*
*تبدا تقرب عليها*
*لاجل تمحي* 
*هالضبابــ !!* 

*]|[ الصداقه ]|[* 
*يعني تلقالك خوي* 
*تبدا تهمه ويهمك*
*ويرجع يرتب سنينك*
*يعني ماترجع تفكر*
*بـ إنك أحيانًا* 
*في غابه !!* 

*]|[ الحياهـ ]|[* 
*يعني تعيش الصراعـ* 
*ويبدي فيك الإنصياع*
*ويبتدي فيك العطش*
*وتبدا تشعر بالتعب*
*وتقفر الأرض اللي إنت فيها* 
*وماتوصِّلها مياهــ !!* 

*]|[ القهر ]|[* 
*تكتم الضيقه دهر* 
*ترفض العَبرة النزول ..*
*تشعر إنَّ الأمر ضااااق*
*يبدي صبرك ينفجر ..!!* 

*]|[ الهوَى ]|[* 
*تلقا إحساسك تبعثر* 
*وبوسط قلبك ايتفجر ألف نبض وألف صوتٍ* 
*لك ينادي ..* 
*" وينه حبك ؟ "*
*ويرجع يلخبط كيانك ألف جرحٍ لك يصوِّتــ ..*
*" مالنا غيرهـ / دوَى " ..!!* 

*]|[ الجروحـ ]|[* 
*تصرخ أقدارك بوجهكـ ..*
*تلقى فرحك مرتبك*
*تلقى حزنك لك يبوح* 
*ويبتدي قلبك ينوحــ !!* 

*]|[ الأمل ]|[* 
*يعني تشعر بإرتياح* 
*يعني إتحاول تكسِّر هالقيود ..*
*وترجع تعيش بفرح* 
*يعني لما تبدا ترتب حياتك ..*
*تبصر فـ قلبك " طفل " ....!!* 

*]|[ الهنوفـ ]|[* 
*قمة إحساس ومشاعر*
*كتلة حروف ..!!* 

*]|[ الدموع ]|[* 
*يعني تعلن كبريائك* 
*وتلمح بعينك خضوع !!* 

*]|[ الزمنـ ]|[* 
*ينتكس فيك الجسد* 
*تب تقوم ..*
*تلقى عظمك .. " قَدْ وَهَن "!* 

*]|[ الحنانـ ]|[* 
*يحضنك صدر بدفا*
*تشعر إنِّك في أمان !!* 

*]|[ المرايا ]|[* 
*إنِّك تشوف الخفايا ..!!* 


*]|[ الملل ]|[* 
*دائرة تكبر وتكبر* 
*إتساعٍ بإتساع*
*هو بياض ؟*
*هو سواد !*
*هُو شعورٍ بـ " الكَلَل " !* 

*]|[ المُحال ]|[* 
*تشعر إنِّك وسط " قَاع " ..*
*وإن حلمك فوق قمَّة* 
*من قمم هذي الجبال !!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*لانويت تحب غيري .(( طالبـك!!!))* 
*لا تحبّه كثــــر .. مــــــا حبّيتنـــــــي* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*انا ادري لوتبي تلمس نجوم الكون في يدك..*
*تجيك وتنحني يمك..تقوول..ارجوك ناجيني..*
*ولكن بشرح لك الموقف..وابي تسمع اذا ودك!؟*
*تعرف الي جرى بالضبط بين احساسك وبيني..*
*اشوفك بالاخوه صرح ..تعدا بالمدى حدك..*
*واذا قصدك تبي عشــقي..؟! حقيقه..ارجوك اعفيني..!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*يالحـــزن..ماخدني ورايح على وين* 

*ورطتني في هالحياة المريـرهـ ..* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*كل آمالي تلاشت و ـانتهى حلم العمر* 
*:.......... و ابتدت وقفة تأمل ـان اكون او لا ـاكون* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*تعاتبني ع ـلى الغلطه و تنسى هجرك ـالدايم* 
*:....... اجل وشلون لو نغلط معك غلطات ممنوع ـه .؟!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 

*بعد ناوي جرح ثاني ..*
*ما بقى بقلبي مكانٍ تجرحه ..*
*انت لو مثلي تعاني ..*
*كان ظلك لو تطوله تذبحه* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*عرفت الهجر من بعدك عرفت الغدر والحرمان*
*:.............. تحول قلبي من طهر الطفوله للحقد مليان* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*كثر الهدايا ما تزيد المحبه* 
*.................... راعي الهوى هديته قلب و احساس* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*ابي اعرف اذا باقي ..!!*
*بــ هــالدنيا حزن ما مرني .. و استوطن اطرافي ..!* 

*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 


*خلاااااص ما في تابعــ
الى اللقاء
**
*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن* 
*.. ノ .* 
**
*. ノ ..* 
*همســه لـ* 
*كاتبة الموضوع* 
*.. بنــــ الحزن ـــــــــت ..* 
*.. " صفحتيـ المتوآضعهـ .. من بين سطورهـا .. بوح قلمــي .. اللي بـ ينقـلها .. يذكـر الاسم .. و من تنكّــر .. موعدنــا بــ دنيآ ثانيـــه " ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*السلام عليكم*
*خيوه دموووعه لو احط لك شلي عجبني* 
*بحط لك الموضوع كله* 
*كل وحده تقول الزوود عندي تعالي وسرقيني*
*تسلمي حبيبتي ع المسجات الرووعه*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار الاروع*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كلــ م ـــات ليس ككل الكلــ م ــات


كلـــ م ــاتكـ جداً رائعة


مسـ ج ـاتـــ في قـ م ــه الروعة


سلـ م ـتـ يداكـ اخيه

مشاركة تستـ ح ـق التقييمـ

تحياتي

روح وريـ ح ــان

----------


## دمعه حزن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ..الضحكة البريئه..
					

السلام عليكم
خيوه دموووعه لو احط لك شلي عجبني 
بحط لك الموضوع كله 
كل وحده تقول الزوود عندي تعالي وسرقيني
تسلمي حبيبتي ع المسجات الرووعه
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانتظار الاروع
تحياتي
ضحكوه البطه



* 
*وعليكم السلام*
*أهلاً بضحكووه وبطلتها البهيه*
*كله من ذوقك الحلو يالغاليه .. حلال عليج كلهم*
*ألف شكر لك على هذا المرور والتعقيب اللطيف*
*الرائع هو تواصلك الكريم اخيه*
*ما ننحرم منك*
*موفقه* 
*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> كلــ م ـــات ليس ككل الكلــ م ــات
> 
> 
> كلـــ م ــاتكـ جداً رائعة
> 
> 
> مسـ ج ـاتـــ في قـ م ــه الروعة
> 
> 
> ...



*روح وريحان*
*أخجلتني بكلماتك اللطيفه*
*الرائع هو تواصلك وتعقيبك الحلو*
*ألف شكر لك على هذه الاطلاله الجميله*
*يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على المسجات ..

الرئع .. يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام*
*أهلاً بك مشرفنا .. شبكة الناصره ..*
*ألف شكر لك أخوي على هذا التواصل الكريم*
*يسلمووا هاليدين على حسن التعقيب* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*ما ننحرم من هالطله* 
*موفق لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ليالي

يسلمووووووووو

الله يطيك الصحه والعافية

مسجات جميلة ورائعة

حتى الصور عجبوني

تسلمين خيتو

أختك،،
ليالي.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليالي*
*الجميل هو حضورك الكريم*
*ألف شكر لك خيووه على هذا التعقيب الحلو*
*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه ياارب*
*والحمد الله انهم نالوا اعجابك*
*ما ننحرم من هالطله*
*موفقين*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكووورة اخت دمعه حزن*
*على المسجات الوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجد*
*يعطيك الله العافيه على جمال مسجاتك الرائعه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مسجااات شي


كل يوم باجي اوق لي مسج

خخخخخخخخ
خوب عادي





دمتـــ بود

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *مشكووورة اخت دمعه حزن*
> 
> *على المسجات الوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجد*
> *يعطيك الله العافيه على جمال مسجاتك الرائعه*
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*







*القلب المرح*
*ألف شكر لك ع المرور الكريم*
*يسلموا هاليدين على التعقيب اللطيف*
*يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب*
*ما ننحرم منك*
*موفق*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> مسجااات شي
> 
> 
> 
> كل يوم باجي اوق لي مسج
> 
> خخخخخخخخ
> خوب عادي
> 
> ...








*سحر القوافي*
*أهلاً بك وبإطلالتك العطره*
*ألف شكر لك ع المرور والرد الحلو*
*واكيد عادي ما حطيناهم الا حق البووقه* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*ما ننحرم منك*
*موفقه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## كبرياء

*[دخ ــيلك] تخـلي ضـايق الصــدر في حـاله ..* 
*تــراني على حــد البكـى , لا تبكينــي ..*

*يسلمووو خيتوو دمعه*

*بانتظاااااااار جديدك*

*ودمتم*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشاركة تستـ ح ـق التقييمـ

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كبرياء*
*أهلاً بك فى صفحتي هذه*
*ألف شكر لك ع المرور والرد الحلو*
*يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه*
*ما ننحرم منك*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ساقي العطاشا*
*أهلاً بك فى صفحتي*
*يسلموا على المرور والتعقيب الحلو*
*يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*موفق*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*يااااااي مسجااات جنااااااااااااااااااااااااااان مرررررررررررره* 

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه* 

*كلج ذوق خيتو* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## عواميه حلوه

جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان المسجااااات وربي حلوويييين مررررررررة
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الولاء الفاطمي & غدير الأمل*
*ألف شكر لكم على هذه الاطلاله البهيه*
*يسلمووا هاليدين على هذه التعقيبات الحلوه* 
*الله يعطيكم الف صحه وعافيه يارب*
*ما ننحرم منكم*
*موفقين*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## shosh

*تسلمي خيتو على المسجات الرائعة ..

 .. يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تحياتي*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مسجات روعه وجميله جدا" خيتووو
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافية وموفقة لكل خير
وكل يوم بنبوق لينا وحده
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------

